

Ai2html – Converts your Illustrator document into HTML and CSS - pie
http://ai2html.org/

======
andybak
I don't currently have access to an install of Illustrator but I'd be very
interested to see some sample output.

~~~
justinph
It's a little buried on the ai2html site, but there is a whole host of things
listed here:
[https://delicious.com/archietse/ai2html](https://delicious.com/archietse/ai2html)

It's a pretty impressive tool, and clearly the NYT uses the hell out of it.

~~~
samtp
If you look at the bottom of the ai2html site, you can see it was made and
owned by the NY Times.

------
abdias
Maybe a silly question, but why not just export the illustrator file (when
inside Illustrator) as SVG?

~~~
SixSigma
Scripting

~~~
shiggerino
Isn't that precisely what SVG lets you do?

~~~
SixSigma
No I mean turning .ai files into html & css files without human intervention

------
pcurve
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkj5oWt-G4o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkj5oWt-G4o)

Simple demo.

~~~
dwtkns
Though it does similar things and shares the name, that's not the same tool.

